# Get the anthracite headliner option back!



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

OK, I received an e-mail from Mini USA confirming that they have deleted the anthracite headliner option due to cost issues. When I questioned why it was not being offered as a cost option like in other markets, the Customer Relations and Services Representative stated they would have liked to have seen the cost option offered but had no further information available as to why the decision was made not to do so. The CRSR then went on to say that they had "documented your suggestion in our records for review". Whatever that means ... maybe they have started their own internal petition?

Might I suggest that everyone who would like to order this option contact Mini USA via their website and make their wishes known? Just go to miniusa.com, click through all the eye candy, and click on "CONTACT & FAQs". Then select ">Email" under "Contact Us" on the left menu bar.

Here's a copy of the e-mail I just sent 

"Mini USA PLEASE give us the Anthracite Headliner back! I don't care if it's a cost option like the rest of the Planet.

It's bad enough to not get the leather/cloth and cloth options the rest of the world gets, but to tease us with the Anthracite Headliner and then take it away is plain cruel!"

Can't hurt to try


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

There is now an online petition to get the anthracite headliner back. :thumbup:

Please take a minute to sign it by going to http://www.PetitionOnline.com/Thameth/ . It's very quick and easy.


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> There is now an online petition to get the anthracite headliner back. :thumbup:
> 
> Please take a minute to sign it by going to http://www.PetitionOnline.com/Thameth/ . It's very quick and easy.


Done. I was #16.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like it worked 

http://www.motoringfile.com/2004/09/06/miniusa_to_bring_back_the_anthracite_headliner


----------



## KevinR (Jun 13, 2003)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Looks like it worked
> 
> http://www.motoringfile.com/2004/09/06/miniusa_to_bring_back_the_anthracite_headliner


Cool! What should we petition for next?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

KevinR said:


> Cool! What should we petition for next?


Interior trim options! I still want the European black leather/black cloth option


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## kc8yff (Feb 5, 2005)

I found a web page that is basically a photo gallery of the anthracite headliner.

Click here to view the photos.


----------

